# Series of Sam Maloof videos.



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

If you are a fan of Sam Maloof furniture, or just bored, here is a compilation of videos from one of his presentations later in life. I found it entertaining to watch. 

http://www.woodworkingchannel.com/dolphin/vidego_video_library.php


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

Very cool, thanks for the link.
Mickey


----------

